

Flappy Bird Score Generator - tehwebguy
http://flappybird.herokuapp.com

======
jak1192
If the shutdown doesn't happen
([https://twitter.com/dongatory/status/432227971173068800](https://twitter.com/dongatory/status/432227971173068800))
I'll be seen as a hero amongst my friends

------
tantalor
I'm more interested in how people are posting bogus scores to the high score
list.

~~~
jak1192
hint: ipad

